# برنامج Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff 2012



## محمد مطر (22 مايو 2011)

برنامج Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff 2012
إليكم الروابط، مجزأ إلى ثلاثة أجزاء

http://www.filesonic.com/file/726922341/AQT2012S.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/727604274/AQT2012S.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/727594924/AQT2012S.part3.rar


----------



## محمد مطر (22 مايو 2011)

روابط أخرى

http://www.fileserve.com/file/hGYPpf6/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2012-ISO.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zgk8u8C/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2012-ISO.part1.rar

http://www.uploadstation.com/file/zrwfCkj/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2012_ISO.part1.rar
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/dCCUbxh/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2012_ISO.part2.rar
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/QuJUR37/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2012_ISO.part3.rar
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/tr9bpfk/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2012_ISO.part4.rar

للرابط الأخير كلمة السر إذا طلبت هي www.esoft.in

Product Key 424D1


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (22 مايو 2011)

الف الف شكر يا هندسة ... على تعاونك ... جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 

لكن للأسف المواقع دى مش شغاله عندى .... لو امكن رفعه على المديا فاير

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مطر (22 مايو 2011)

الأخ الكريم
سأحاول وضع روابط أخرى على الميديا فاير
تحياتي


----------



## محمد مطر (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

لقد وجدت الروابط التالية لنسخة 2011 والكراك الخاص بها في المرفقات

from hotfile.com: Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part01.rarThis file is splitted to 16 parts -- Total size: 766.5MB -- Type: Archive 
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part01.rar 50MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17541038/69393a5/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part01.rar.html
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part02.rar 50MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17540954/07c679f/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part02.rar.html
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part03.rar 50MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17540878/6ea1259/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part03.rar.html
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part04.rar 50MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17540803/eacafb2/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part04.rar.html
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part05.rar 50MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17540736/6dcde45/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part05.rar.html
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part06.rar 50MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17540648/d4bda06/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part06.rar.html
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part07.rar 50MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17540568/454e5fa/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part07.rar.html
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part08.rar 50MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17540489/98f8bc9/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part08.rar.html
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part09.rar 50MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17540433/faaa0c4/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part09.rar.html
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part10.rar 50MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17540372/2a8a5ea/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part10.rar.html
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part11.rar 50MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17540294/2133587/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part11.rar.html
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part12.rar 50MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17540237/7a29f8f/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part12.rar.html
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part13.rar 50MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17540172/5517d09/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part13.rar.html
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part14.rar 50MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17540090/7214877/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part14.rar.html
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part15.rar 50MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17540027/9ac309f/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part15.rar.html
Autodesk_Quantity_Takeoff.part16.rar 16.5MB - Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/17541055/cb9d3cc/autodesk_quantity_takeoff.part16.rar.html

__________________


----------



## محمد مطر (22 مايو 2011)

كما يمكنك دخول موقع الشركة على الرابط التالي، وملء الاستمارة، ليرسلوا لك رابط التحميل مباشرة من موقع الشركة.
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?siteID=123112&id=13470568


----------



## mostafa afify (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا اخى العزيز لكن ممكن نظرة موجزة عن وظيفة البرنامج وهل البرنامج يساعد لتكون quantity surveyor


----------



## mostafa afify (13 سبتمبر 2011)

لينكات الهوتفير لا تعمل


----------



## لؤي حسين محمد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه الروابط لا تعمل 
ارجو المساعدة
هل توجد نسخة مجانية تعمل بشكل دائم وليست نسخة مؤقتة للبرامج التالية 

1- autodesk revit structure (v.2008-2010).
2- autodesk quantity takeoff 
وفي حالة عدم وجودها ما هو سعر النسخة وكيفية الحصول عليها
وهل توجد برامج لحساب الكميات على شكل 3d وهل هي مجانية وتعمل لفترة طويلة 
ليست مؤقتة ، في حالة عدم توفر النسخة المجانية ما هو سعر النسخة وكيفية الحصول عليها
نشكركم لتعاونكم


----------



## محمد مطر (1 ديسمبر 2011)

إن شاء الله سأبحث لك عن طلبك....


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن الروابط لا تعمل لاسف نفسى الاقى البرنامج ده ارجوكم ساعدونى مفيش رابط بيشتغل ليه للبرنامج ده


----------



## mnmr68 (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا و لكن نحتاج لشرح للبرنامج فهل متوفر شرح لة او المانوال الخاص بة


----------



## Pro.Eng (1 سبتمبر 2012)

يا إخوة لو سمحتم هل ممكن نزودونا برابط شغال للبرنامج ويفضل ان يكون رابط واحد ..

ولو تكرمتم بالتفصيل حول مزايا البرنامج ..


----------



## سعد رمضان (26 أغسطس 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## teefaah (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamedodah (20 سبتمبر 2013)

:20:


----------



## essam100 (7 فبراير 2014)

للأسف يا اخي ....كل الروابط لا تعمل .....


----------

